# F3:13 Pics



## bwagon (Feb 11, 2007)

Dropped the hammer and bought my first racer. I have been riding seriously since november on a donated trek 1200 that is 5 yrs old. The trek 1200 was fine for turning me on to cycling. I managed to put 1000 miles on it since November 1st 2006 - (thats when i got my garmin gps).

Anyway - I looked over the internet far and wide for bikes. I looked at steel, Ti, carbon, scandium. After all that searching - I still came back to the Pinarello F3:13 in white. I had found this bike online months ago and after months of looking, reading , researching, I decided to go with it. It fit my needs. Entry level racer, gorgeous, and under 3k.

I have upgraded 3 things from the bike package i bought thru Competitive Cyclist. 
1. Switched cassette to 11/23
2. Fizik saddle
3. Mavic ES wheels

So far i have 100 miles on her - and she is night/day from the trek. She is not harsh - but super smooth. Feels like I think it would feel like to drive an italian sports car. Wish i had more experience to give a detailed review... Sorry - I am a newbie. Typically I am averaging 17-18mph on rolling hills. 

https://www.wdg.us/eric/brad_dolan/pina_fizik1.jpg
https://www.wdg.us/eric/brad_dolan/pina_fizik2.jpg

I am 5'9" with 31" inseam 159lbs. She is a 53cm


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

Looks good. Whats the ballpark weight of the bike?


----------



## bwagon (Feb 11, 2007)

ive weighed it with the pedals on- its 17lbs - under 17.5

carbon cages are 30grams each... and the mavic ES wheels lightened the bike up from the original spec. I shaved the seat post also.


----------



## Lt. (Jun 2, 2005)

Congrats.... now go get some white bar tape!


----------

